# Dig-It 198T information



## gibgabber1 (Dec 1, 2012)

I have a discontinued tractor (DIG-IT 198T) with a Kohler 18hp. The problem I'm having is that the manual I have lists the engine as a "Kohler model M18QS" but the Kohler site has no info on this particular model engine. If anyone has info regarding this tractor or engine it would be much appreciated.


----------

